# Anyone want a k50 drum?



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I was keeping my k50 knock off in the attic as an emergency backup and it got toasted in the fire. There's no hope for it but I had a genuine Ridgid drum for it in my carport and it's totally fine. I have no interest in replacing the k50 and have no use for the drum. I called a few pawn shops and no one wanted it so I figured I'd offer it on here. I'm just asking $40.00 for it knowing that will cover shipping. The drum is the 50' 1/4" model and it has 25' 5/16 ic cable with a drop head. Can't remember if it's general or Ridgid cable it's a few years old and barely been used (only as a backup when I was an employee at roto) it will click into a k60 and work but it spins a bit too fast for my liking.


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

Would you take cash app?

Sent from my moto g power (2022) using Tapatalk


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes I can do cash app I'll shoot you a pm


----------

